# Boot from charge screen key sequence?



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

Gah, My D2G's battery was dead (0%), and i was needing something on it, quickly.

I've forgotten the key sequence that will boot it up from the charge screen, so i had to wait the few minutes it took it bring it to 5% so i could actually turn it on.

minor annoyance... but its nice to know.

Anybody here remember? I read it in some forum a long time ago, but a quick google search couldn't find it.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Morlok8k said:


> Gah, My D2G's battery was dead (0%), and i was needing something on it, quickly.
> 
> I've forgotten the key sequence that will boot it up from the charge screen, so i had to wait the few minutes it took it bring it to 5% so i could actually turn it on.
> 
> ...


Alt-Shift-Delete

It forces a warm-reboot of the system


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

I had to let mine charge overnight to get it to boot up if it reaches 0%.

Sent from my DROID2 Global


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

bikedude880 said:


> Alt-Shift-Delete
> 
> It forces a warm-reboot of the system


yep! that was what i was thinking of!

thanks!

EDIT: Oh, and FYI, on the Droid 4 in case anyone searches for this, it is Volume Down & Power


----------

